# I FROZE A PINKY!



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

I heard that feeding pinkys to your P could be dangerous if they are alive, (disease,etc.) but i also heard that if they are frozen they are ok...is this true?
I froze a live one, will this kill any harmful bacteria?:???


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I've never heard of anyone freezing their own pinky.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Im not positive but I would say yes. I have heard that freezing foods such as shrimp, squid, salmon... before you feed it to your P, will kill off bacteria.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

freezing a "live" pinky thats creul dude, why buy a pinky in the first place if you're worried about deseases, etc. Pinkies are not healthy, mess the water, mean cause they're mammals.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

let me guess.....a pinky is a freakin mouse??


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

bacteria and virus can live in a certain below zero temp unlike heating or boiling point where bacterias really die and nutrients are really burned out.


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

freezing might just also put those bacs and viruses into suspension and when introduced to some heat again, it comes alive.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> let me guess.....a pinky is a freakin mouse??


 Its a baby mouse.


----------



## Forked_Tongue (Feb 20, 2003)

any disease a mamal has cant hurt your fish... let me repeat that.. No disease a mammal has can hurt a fish... next

your pinkie didnt die of hypothermie (cold body temp) before it was able to pass on to a happier existance, its blood started to solidify and pass through its lungs with ice crystals... it bleed to death internally as 100's if not 1000's of ice crystals ripped its f*ck lungs apart
THATS WRONG to freeze anything alive...
next
Kill naimals correctly
All you have to do is throw a pinkie on the floor kinda hard and it will casue severe enough damage to kill instantly
if you wanna kill a mouse.. grab it by the tail and swing it once in a circular motion and allow its head to smack a table edge.. DO IT RIGHT THE FIRST TIME









Kouma: dont lecture people on what is mean or not.. some people just dont know. ie EDUCATE THEM instead of yelling at them. I HATE TREE HUGGING P owners

STFU and let people feed their fish what they want as long as they are educated on the proper way to do it, or they are knowlegeable on the risks

Your friendly neighborhood ax murderer
FT


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

If you are set on feeding your fish frozen pinkies, then why don't you buy them frozen in the first place? Go to www.kingsnake.com. There are a bunch of business that humanely euthanize pinkies/mice/rats/rabbits (by using CO2) and then flash freeze them. In the long run, it's a LOT cheaper. That's what I feed my snakes.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

DonH you have snakes? cool!









i think it kills all the bad viruses if they are frozen fast enough. i have no idea how they named baby mice pinkys


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> i have no idea how they named baby mice pinkys


 Because they're little pink thingies...


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Yes they are pinkies when they are first born, then fuzzies when the hair first starts to grow.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

thanks for clearing it up. im a little slow


----------

